
Spread SunMade Cheese to Stop Child Labor in Africa Using Solar Cow - goyolk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1398120161/sunmade-cheese-a-solar-panel-cleverly-disguised-as/description?ref=aq18p1
======
goyolk
What do you all think about this project?

